# Qwick Trim Fat Trimmer



## krj (Jun 8, 2019)

Stopped by the KC BBQ Store today because I was in the area. Mostly just to window shop, and see if there was anything that I couldn't live without lol. On my second pass around the cooking gear and gadgets I spotted this. The Qwick Trim fat and silverskin trimmer. Almost started laughing like an idiot in the store,  because less than a week ago I was thinking about how handy a trimmer like that would be. Hell I had even thought about how I would build it, right down to the replaceable blades like this one has. I couldn't bring myself to buy it today, but I snapped the pic to show yall and see if anyone has used something like this before. Or would you consider giving it a shot?


----------



## Hawging It (Jun 8, 2019)

Kinda like a cheese slicer!


----------



## JJS (Jun 8, 2019)

I guess if it doesn’t work for its intended purpose you would have the coolest potato peeler in town


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 8, 2019)

So just how do you remove silver skin with a "cheese slicer"??
Gary


----------



## mosparky (Jun 8, 2019)

Not sure what this could do for me that my draw full of exceptionally sharp knives won't. The knives give me much more control than I can see this ever doing.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 8, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> So just how do you remove silver skin with a "cheese slicer"??
> Gary



You remove meat with the sliverskin.  Like peelin a tater


----------



## krj (Jun 8, 2019)

Well I did a little Google search and found a video of the guy that designed it showing how it's done.



Doesn't look to shabby actually. I guess the guy has a BBQ business in Hawaii, and he was looking for a way to help his staff trim faster/easier as well as make the process safer. I also looked at some reviews on Amazon. Looks like the reviews are pretty good, and the complaint I noticed most was the blades dulling and not being able to sharpen them. Which I can definitely see being as the blade essentially looks like a razor blade.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 8, 2019)

Looks like something I might try once then bury in a gadget drawer full of similar things that look better on paper than in reality.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 9, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> Looks like something I might try once then bury in a gadget drawer full of similar things that look better on paper than in reality.


 Ditto, happy there wasnt a buy it now link posted LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2019)

I guess if the function of a Boning Knife eludes you, this will get the job done. I can do in one pass, that which took this guy 3...JJ


----------



## old sarge (Jun 10, 2019)

I reckon that is better than a rusty jointer plane with an adjustable frog


----------

